# Parrotcichlid 's sealed boxes



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

He sent me a pm and wanted me to post the info with the pics...

For anyone thinking this will become a habit, think again. We're all extremely curious and since I know some members need to see the outcome. I make fun of yunz guys' OCD but I get it..trust me

Please post this with the reply.

The verdict is in fellas. I couldn't open them all as my humidor still hasn't arrived. But i opened 4 of the smaller 10 boxes.

Before opening them i cut a small slit in one of the heat seal bags and inserted a probe from my hygrometer. After about a hour the reading reached 55% RH (Image uploaded) My current household RH is 34%.

So to my surprise it appears that the bags have kept the cigars for 3 years at 55% RH or around that.

Upon inspection the cigars don't look dry as a bone. I can squeeze them between my fingers without cracking the outer wrapper. They look a little dryer than they should be but not completely dried out.

About half of the ones i opened look fine to smoke. The other half have the moldy stuff on them. Some of the sticks have white spots on them with like a raised bumpy mold on. Others have a greeny tinge to them which i assume is some kind of mold.

I have now put them in an airtight food container with a hygrometer. Its gone from normal household 36% RH to 57% RH so far. I done this as i wanted to get an idea what they was at before putting them at full 70% humidity.

I smelled one of the moldy sticks and immediately gone dizzy. Its been about an hour and now and my face, head just keeps going burning hot then cold again. Any idea what this is? Maybe I'm just coming down with something, who knows.

What do you guys think of them? Any advice on tackling the mold or just bin the bad ones?

Btw I'm wearing rubber gloves because the skin is flaking off my hands.

Here is the Images mate



















































sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Better than I figured it would be. Salvage what can be. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Again don't think this is a way around needing post and time criteria to post here.. This is for our long established members that need to see what happened..

As for the smokes. It's not as much the drying out, it's the losing the essential oils that provide the tastes of the cigars. The may be smokable but they may not taste the way they were intended. It's impossible to tell. As for the white mold.. I usually say wipe it off. As far as your reaction to it thus far...DITCH EM

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Some look pretty damn good if you ask me; however, it's still sad to see so many great cigars neglected. Maybe some are salvageable, maybe not....it's just to difficult to tell from photos. I still say light one up and see.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Please do not be "opinionated" in this thread. It would be a one way argument.. He has no way to defend himself in this section.. This is mainly for informational purposes and observations..

Thanks,
Dino



sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> He sent me a pm and wanted me to post the info with the pics...
> 
> For anyone thinking this will become a habit, think again. We're all extremely curious and since I know some members need to see the outcome. I make fun of yunz guys' OCD but I get it..trust me
> 
> ...


"I smelled one of the moldy sticks and immediately gone dizzy. Its been about an hour and now and my face, head just keeps going burning hot then cold again. Any idea what this is? Maybe I'm just coming down with something, who knows."

Without know what kind of mold you are dealing with I wold not risk your health with any gars in that sealed bag.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Righteous idea Dino! Although it’s just begun I’m very interested in the outcome.......just be careful and stop sniffing them moldy garz lol


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm surprised actually. Without any air exchange for that long, I would have expected more mold. I'm also curious if the dizziness came from inhaling the byproducts of the cigars offgassing. I feel a head change when calibrating our gas detector at work. The cylinder we use contains only minute amounts of several gases that go to atmosphere when removing the test snorkel from the detector. 
I'd give a thorough inspection of the foot on every cigar that may be salvageable to make sure there's no mold there, but as @UBC03 mentioned, at that low rh the oils in the tobacco would have suffered.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Man I would be scared to smoke one without knowing how far that mold went. Defiantly would have to sacrifice a few to the knife and cut them open. I would be curious what the guys looked like. But they look far better than I thought they would.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I would slice a Parti and a Mag 50 to see inside them, then set one of each on fire. The moldier ones make me cringe though because I'm allergic to mold enough to make me sneeze 500 times in a row. Is moldier a word? Hmm. Very sad sight to see though either way.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I know nothing about the story of these cigars. Can you link the original thread?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> I know nothing about the story of these cigars. Can you link the original thread?


Here you go
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5-packs-cigars-heat-seal-packaging-years.html


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Guys all kiddin aside what would make ‘em dizzy and make his skin flake off, lord mercy idk if i’d try any of those or not, hmm though call there..


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> Guys all kiddin aside what would make 'em dizzy and make his skin flake off, lord mercy idk if i'd try any of those or not, hmm though call there..


Not a tough call for me... I've never had a cc and none of these would be the first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Amazing thread. Thank you Dino.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sophie0503 said:


> Guys all kiddin aside what would make 'em dizzy and make his skin flake off, lord mercy idk if i'd try any of those or not, hmm though call there..


Skin flaking is completely unrelated.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

When I first read the top of this thread I thought he sent these cigars to Dino.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> When I first read the top of this thread I thought he sent these cigars to Dino.


he prolly should i'd Say, if skin is falling off and he's dizzy by just smelling one of 'em send them to somebody that knows or that feller may wind up REAL sick, not that i'm wishing nothin bad on Dino, but he's gonna be able to come more nye of figuring this out then the op..


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Min Ron Nee keeps his at 55% rh and in Ziplock bags inside of a humidor.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


>


I remember this commercial !!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mid 50s is probably still smokable. I have intentionally kept some Havanas in the upper 50s for extended periods of time. 

Mold is just mold. Wipe it off, unless it’s in the foot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> He sent me a pm and wanted me to post the info with the pics...
> 
> For anyone thinking this will become a habit, think again. We're all extremely curious and since I know some members need to see the outcome. I make fun of yunz guys' OCD but I get it..trust me
> 
> ...


All i am going to say Is i gave you a Bump for having the balls to do something like this!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> I remember this commercial !!!


He is not even an Indian :vs_mad: Mr. Cody was a second-generation Italian-American from Louisiana.:vs_laugh:
The tear that ran from his eye was glycerin a great actor indeed. Lets hope those cigars can act as well and smoke great after that long nap.Good Luck Dino!:grin2:


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Super interesting stuff. I didn't know what to expect given that I've never heard of a scenario like this. Now I'm really interested in how they smoke. (My original offer to be a safety-tester still stands.)


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> When I first read the top of this thread I thought he sent these cigars to Dino.


Me too! My first post within this thread can attest to it! Too funny...reread and i see where i made the mistake

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------

